# POMLT - rebadge?



## missionessential (15 Nov 2007)

I have tried the search function and have been unable to locate any info on this topic. My apologies if this has been discussed elsewhere.

I am currently serving in a res infantry unit. I am also a municipal police officer. 
I have considerable experience in both fields.

Recently there has been a call out to members of my service who are also reservists to serve a shortened tour with POMLT. I received information that this option was only open to res MP. I have received conflicting info stating that a VOTP was required for non MP pers. I was also told that an attach posting would also be a possibility.

Can anyone advise with any certainty what options are available?
Thanks in advance.

ME


----------



## noneck (15 Nov 2007)

Very, very interested as well. Any info out there? I can't think off a better use of a PRes mbrs civ skill set to augment our troops on TFA. I'll be bugging a few folks on Fri at the local Bde G3 section. In the meantime somebody has to have some A1 material on the subject.

noneck


----------



## Dissident (26 Nov 2007)

Did you approach your police force for the possibility of taking leave to go on tour? I know a couple of people that would want to go, but wont be allowed the leave.


----------



## noneck (27 Nov 2007)

Most peple can get a 6 month or a year long LWOP in my outfit with the boss's permission. With that in mind I can't do a year work up the tour and then post tour and fit it in.

As Missionessential was talking about a shorter tour or shorter pre-deployment training it may have worked out as far as timing goes. However no one has been able to confirm any of the info regarding this tasking! It only makes sense to draw on the civilian job skills of reservists in order to support the POMLT. I work with a Reg F NCIU MP Sgt, and he tells me that the Branch is seriously short of folks, especially those that are deployable. I beleive that you would see a lot of Civ LEO's sign up for this if it was offered.

Noneck


----------



## Poppa (30 Nov 2007)

The POMLT package has been filled. Basically, due to the security environment this is a infantry heavy org. The ANP are getting their asses kicked and need the mentoring in basic survival skills.
The POMLT is part of the OMLT which is being built from 1 RCR and will be commanded by the CO OMLT, the Coy Commander will be infantry and the OPs O will be MP along with a MP WO on the trg side.
Each PSS (Police Sub Station) will be mentored by a 7 man team, 3 MP and 4 Infanteers. The infantry guys cover off on the protection package and the MPs will focus on the cop side of the house. Keep in mind this may change.
The MP will not command the POMLT themselves mainly because we lack the trg and skills collectivly to live, move and fight in that environment.
Before any one on this site gets in an uproar about this....think carefully. Do any of the MPs who have been over think that we as a branch can do this on our own? I don't. We need a long period of getting back to the basics of soldiering without losing any of the policing side.


----------



## Dissident (30 Nov 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Do any of the MPs who have been over think that we as a branch can do this on our own? I don't. We need a long period of getting back to the basics of soldiering without losing any of the policing side.



Indeed.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (30 Nov 2007)

Well said.


----------



## missionessential (2 Dec 2007)

+1

This info is current as of 1200 hrs Friday.

Info I have is there are two different types of deployment. 

1) Shortened tour is for GS Platoon posted in KAF. Open to MP trade only. TF 3-08 is already full for this tasking. I have inquiries made about a standby list and should hear early in the week. Rebadge for this is a must.

2) POMLT is STILL OPEN. 6 month tour - full workup with the BG. Files to be approved via CO 1RCR. Troops on this tasking will be outside the wire in an ANP FOB. Again only open to pers within the designated area (LFCA etc.) Rebadge not necessary (at this time).

 I was told that they already have the WO for TF 1-10 and that I should begin prep for that. I will keep you posted with any more info I get.


ME


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Dec 2007)

missionessential said:
			
		

> 2) POMLT is STILL OPEN. 6 month tour - full workup with the BG. Files to be approved via CO 1RCR.



CO *3* RCR


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Dec 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Before any one on this site gets in an uproar about this....think carefully. Do any of the MPs who have been over think that we as a branch can do this on our own? I don't. We need a long period of getting back to the basics of soldiering without losing any of the policing side.



Not to be mean spirited or anything, but you reap what you sow.  The Branch has disappeared up its own sphincter trying to play COPs over the least ten years, and had forgotten its roots....add that to the fact that the Branch can no longer fill its CPP tasks, and it adds up to "time for some soul searching".

Just an interested observer,

Dave


----------



## Poppa (2 Dec 2007)

You Sir..... are preaching to the converted


----------



## garb811 (2 Dec 2007)

You'd think at this stage of the game, everyone would be on board with what's wrong, but they aren't.  There are still significant chunks of the Branch (and the CF) that sees this as an "Army" problem rather than an issue of survival, both for the members and the Branch.  

I hate to say it but in most circles of the Air Force and the Navy they seem to be happy to have us simply fill the "cop" role and regard any kind of enhanced field training at all levels throughout an MPs career as a waste of time.  It's amply clear to me that they are not understanding that if you train an MP to the standard the Army wants (and the members NEED), this is going to bring huge benefits to the port and air field security roles.  Unless they are going to colour code the Branch people need to get through their head that *all* MP need the ability to work in a field environment without putting themselves, and those around them, at risk.  Sadly, those who need to understand that, don't frequent these forums.


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Dec 2007)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> CO *3* RCR



Not it's CO 1 RCR, CO 3 RCR is the BG Comd and CO 1 RCR is the CO OMLT odd eh


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Dec 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Not it's CO 1 RCR, CO 3 RCR is the BG Comd and CO 1 RCR is the CO OMLT odd eh



Damn.  Almost made to the end of the year without being wrong.... :-[


----------



## noneck (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks to all the people who took the time to post on this topic.

Cheers
Noneck


----------

